# Current processing time for CCW permits in Guilford County, NC



## rts (Sep 12, 2010)

Does anyone know what the current processing time for CCW permits are for Guilford county, NC? I was told at the sheriff's office when I went there on the 10th of this month that it was taking the full 90 days. Was told in the class (unless I misunderstood) that it was taking about two or three weeks.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Sorry I can't answer your question. But if your instructor said they are taking about 2-3 weeks that may be more accurate than the Sheriff's Office. The Sheriff's office isn't going to tell you 2-3 weeks because if somethig happens and it takes the full 90 you'd be upset.


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

Here in Orange county it takes 7 weeks when everything is normal. The bulk of that time is allowing response time for background check inquiries. At the six week mark they send the package to the state, then handout the permit the next week.

There is much to be done for the process to be done correctly, but I doubt it will take the full 90 days unless something goes wrong. About half of that is reasonable, and anything less is a bonus. Do take the time to ask if you filled everything out properly when you hand deliver your application.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

90 days. It took mine exactly 91 business days. 

That being said, the Sheriff's Dept has hired an extra person to help with the permits... So I've heard of some getting theirs a little sooner.


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

I got my CHP back from Guilford Co. in April and it took about 82 days as I recall. I think you can expect it to take the full 90 days from what I understand for most of them to be processed. They used to just have one woman in there that took care of the entire county's applications.


----------



## rts (Sep 12, 2010)

MitchellB said:


> I got my CHP back from Guilford Co. in April and it took about 82 days as I recall. I think you can expect it to take the full 90 days from what I understand for most of them to be processed. They used to just have one woman in there that took care of the entire county's applications.


Thanks for the replies. Well I guess if it takes 90 days, I will just look at it as a nice Christmas present. I think there are two or three people handling the applications now. So maybe it won't be the full 90.


----------



## rts (Sep 12, 2010)

rts said:


> Thanks for the replies. Well I guess if it takes 90 days, I will just look at it as a nice Christmas present. I think there are two or three people handling the applications now. So maybe it won't be the full 90.


Well it wasn't two weeks. So I will update the actual time it took when it happens. Just for recent info purposes.


----------



## rts (Sep 12, 2010)

After talking with a couple of people that teach ccp classes, it looks like Guilford County is taking the full 90 days to issue permits. If that changes I will post when I got mine.


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

_Looks like about 85-90 days and the one thing everyone has forgotten to mention is the fact we have a pretty Pro CCW sheriff and I'm voting for him again this election. That's all!!_


----------

